# Free Eye Exam for Service Dogs



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks again for Anne Vaini giving the heads up on this event that is put on by the American College of Veterinary Ophthalmologists for service dogs where board certified veterinary ophthalmologists examine their eyes for free. My certified therapy dog Elsa (10 year old Rottweiler) had her eye screening exam today and I found out she has progressive retinal atrophy (PRA). Basically the retinas detach from the eye causing slow but non-painful blindness, particularly from the night vision rods first. Anyways, suffice it to say I was glad I found out since although there is no treatment for PRA, antioxidant nutritional support has been anecdotally helpful, so I know what to start. I also had no idea she had it as there were no signs, so good to know. It doesn't look like they are accepting any more service dogs for 2010, but for you guys who have SAR, police K9s, assistance dogs, therapy dogs, etc, I'd definitely consider it for next year.

http://acvoeyeexam.org/dog/dogframe.html


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Its not worth the price. Eye test for dogs? What’s next a tooth brush?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I love how ignorance is exalted in this country. Oh, and this is an awesome invention by the way.










http://www.easybrush.com


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

You don’t have to apologies on the behalf of vets…. Is this an Obama program?


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

The free eye exams for service/working dogs has been around for some time. Providing specialist care to dogs that serve, is a way for vets to give back for the service that these dogs provide. Early detection of abnomalities is helpful for dog and handler.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Elsa made it on front of the University of Missouri homepage.  You can see her on the video from 1:00-1:12. I think the interviewer misunderstood though. She passed her CGC like a year and a half ago. 

http://mizzouwire.missouri.edu/stor...m_medium=Homepage&utm_campaign=homepageBanner


----------

